# Art/Object Issues > Registration >  The next technology for object marking?

## T. Ashley McGrew

How about using a numbering system based on direct labelling using bi-dimensional data matrix (DM) codes?
Say what?
Check out the link below! 



http://www.archnews.co.uk/featured/4...developed.html

----------

